# Teichrenovierung



## audimike (25. Nov. 2018)

Hi leuts  ich heisse mike wohne in einem Stuttgarter Stadteil und bin ,- war  1 Dekade  stolzer Eigentümer von einem Naturteich. Er ist mit einer dicken Kautchuckfolie beschlagen. aber war von unten nicht mit einem Schutzflies bezogen.
Der Teich wurde ringsrum mit Pflanzen belegt und es waren viele Tiere zu sehn die alle von alleine kamen . __ Molche , __ Wasserläufer, Gelbbrandtkäfer Mosaiklibellen, kleine __ Libellen usw.  eingesetzt wurden von mir am Anfang nur eine __ Teichmuschel   lebt die noch? , Wasserschnecken, 2 Arten die Posthornform und die flache  Ammoniten-Form sowie Wasserflöhe,- das habe ich bei dem Köllejoe Laden gekauft. die Wasserflöhe haben sich stark vermehrt und das Wasser war immer klasklar ,- man konnte bis auf den Grund sehn. Das Gewässer hatte keine Filter Pumpe  Springfontäine oder dergleichen.
Jeden Herbst habe ich rechtzeitig ein Netz über den Teich gespannt um das Laub des Nussbaums abzufangen,- als der Teich hat soweit gut funktioniert.
Die Folie  machte keine Probleme und war resistent  versus uv Bestrahlung und sonstiger Belastung.  Bahjahr war anno 2009  3 Jahre nach der Fertigstellung  habe ich in meiner Dusseligkeit neben dem Teich eine Schilfpfanze eingegraben. 
Über die Jahre hat sich das das Rhizomen rasch über die ganze Fläche unterirdisch ausgebreitet und mit jedem Jahr kamen immer neue Triebe und haben die Folie buchstäblich durchsiebt und der H2o Stand viel immer weiter ab.
  Vor 5 Jahren habe ich dann vom Haus ein Regenrinnenablaufrohr in den Teich gelegt, solange es gut regnete gabs immer nachschub aber die Durchbohrungen wurden immer mehr ,- so dass die Resonanz auch  hier ausblieb. Der Zulauf von der Garage war von Anfang an gegeben und bereitete keine Probleme.

 Ich habe mir jetzt eine Teichschale aus GFK besorgt sehr dicke Wand,- groß  4,30 x 3meter ind 1 meter Tiefe.
 Ich habe hier einen Gartenbauer als Kollegen in der Nähe  ,- das ist ein Albaner  ,- schon älter und der arbeitet immer beim Pfarrhaus ums Eck ,- dem habe ich das Objeckt schon vorgestellt der hat einen kl. Bagger und kann mir das schon ausbaggern.
Beim Bau damals ,-  ist mir aufgefallen ich habe das damals alles von Hand ausgehoben und hatte eine Tiefe von 90 cm. dass immer dicke Wurzeln vom grossen Nussbaum (juglans regia)  im Boden waren die habe ich gekappt und ein Glas drüber geschoben.
 Jetzt brauche ich halt konkrete und KOMPETENTE Ratschläge Tipps wie ich  hier vorgehe,- welchen Unterbau (Schutz) ist der Beste?.
Der Landschaftsgärtner hat gemeint ausheben Unterbau Sand und dann > Vliesdrunter legen 
Aber die Schilfrizhomen werden wieder wuchern und wachsen , wie kann ich verhindern dass die Teichwanne nicht mehr durchbohrt wird. ??


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Audimike, willkommen im Forum! 
Da hast Du Dir ordentlich was vorgenommen, toll! Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung in Sachen __ Schilf möchte ich Dir dringend raten, das Schilf zuerst zu entfernen, wenn möglich vollständig! Es wird Dir sonst immer und immer wieder Ärger bereiten und es wäre doch riesig schade, wenn die neue Teichschale ebenfalls durch die Rhizome zerstört würde. Ideal ist es, wenn Du jemanden hast, der die sehr tief wurzelnden Schilfpflanzen mit dem Bagger ausgraben kann – mit dem Spaten ist das kaum zu schaffen. Das Geld für die zusätzlichen Baggerarbeiten wäre es mir wert!

Was Deinen Nussbaum angeht – sei vorsichtig mit den Wurzeln! Es wäre sehr schade, wenn er kaputt geht. Er sieht auf Deinen Fotos sehr groß und schön gewachsen aus. Einen echten Schatz hast Du da! Zu allem anderen werden Dir die versierten Teichkollegen viel mehr sagen können als ich. Deswegen wünsche ich Dir für jetzt erstmal viel Vergnügen hier im Forum und mit Deinem Teich! 

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## audimike (25. Nov. 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hallo Audimike, willkommen im Forum!
> Da hast Du Dir ordentlich was vorgenommen, toll! Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung in Sachen __ Schilf möchte ich Dir dringend raten, das Schilf zuerst zu entfernen, wenn möglich vollständig! Es wird Dir sonst immer und immer wieder Ärger bereiten und es wäre doch riesig schade, wenn die neue Teichschale ebenfalls durch die Rhizome zerstört würde. Ideal ist es, wenn Du jemanden hast, der die sehr tief wurzelnden Schilfpflanzen mit dem Bagger ausgraben kann – mit dem Spaten ist das kaum zu schaffen. Das Geld für die zusätzlichen Baggerarbeiten wäre es mir wert!
> 
> Was Deinen Nussbaum angeht – sei vorsichtig mit den Wurzeln! Es wäre sehr schade, wenn er kaputt geht. Er sieht auf Deinen Fotos sehr groß und schön gewachsen aus. Einen echten Schatz hast Du da! Zu allem anderen werden Dir die versierten Teichkollegen viel mehr sagen können als ich. Deswegen wünsche ich Dir für jetzt erstmal viel Vergnügen hier im Forum und mit Deinem Teich!
> ...


 Hi Kathrine  ,- ja ich muss jetzt loslegen,- ich will wieder   einen schönen Naturteich haben,- er war so schön,obwohl oder gerade weil hier alles so dicht ist in der Stadt. Ich bezweifle sehr dass es  möglich ist das Schilf gänzlich auszubaggern.- weil die Wurzeln sind ja auch nebenan  ,- also da wo die Teichschale steht, .- die wachsen doch wieder weiter. Die Kernfrage ist doch wie vermag ich die Teichschale schützen. Ein Flies mit  1000 > dicke schützt das vor durchwachsen?
Der Nussbaum lebt noch  habe nur Sorge dass er nicht Wurzeln durch die Teichschale bohrt?......
Eine gewaltige Aufgabe ,- jetzt muss ich erstmal alles Räumen....


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Mike,

im Gegensatz zu Folien, werden die Rhizome der Teichschale nichts anhaben können.

Bei den Wurzeln von Bäumen sieht die Sachlage leider etwas anders aus. Diese werden zwar nicht die Teichschale durchdringen, können diese aber beim Wachstum von unten anheben. (Man sieht dies auch oft auf kleineren, von Bäumen gesäumten Nebenstraßen ...)
Ich kenne Deinen Baum nicht und habe daher in Wikipedia zum Nussbaum (juglans regia) nachschlagen müssen: "Der Baum bildet ein tief wurzelndes Pfahl-Herzwurzelsystem und ..."
Das Herzwurzelsystem des Baumes ist das Problem.
Hier hilft nur eine großzüge Entfernung der Wurzeln im Teichbereich - Eine Garantie gibt es nicht, aber dann hat man zumindest ein paar Jahre lang Ruhe.
So wären zumindest meine Überlegungen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## audimike (25. Nov. 2018)

Hi Carsten,- merci für deine kompetente Antwort,-   beim Ausheben von Hand hatte ich 2009  schon 2 größere Wurzelsstränge gecupt,- bei einem kleinen Teichbuch vom Aldi damals gekauft stand drin  dicke  Baumwurzeln coupieren und ein enges Glas (Gurkenglas ) drüberstülpen   soll am weiterwachsen hindern.   leider hatte ich die anderen Ratschläge nicht beachtet  Vlies hätte das desaster warscheinlich verhindern können.
Juglans Regia ist ein  Pfahlwurzler wie quercus Robur  ,- ist mir schon bekannt  ich bin Tischler und kenne mich schon aus mit Bäumen.  Die schlimmsten wüteriche sind Platanen , durchdringen alles auch Betonwände,- bohren ihre wurzeln in  Muffen von Tonabwasserröhren usw.  Ein bischen anheben der Teichwanne ,- über die Jahre damit könnte ich leben. 
Aber ein  Flies Rizhomen Sperre  wäre doch generell  kein Fehler?.  Gebrantmarkt habe ich jetzt schon gewisse Ängste in mir.........

 mfg mike


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Mike,


audimike schrieb:


> Aber ein Flies Rizhomen Sperre wäre doch generell kein Fehler?


Hhhmmm, ... 
Ich kann Dich nicht daran hindern dieses Vlies zu verlegen, obwohl auf die Dauer gesehen anscheinend einzig und allein nur Beton helfen soll.
"Das Netz ist voll" von Hilfeschreien und mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Ratschlägen.
Was soll ich dann noch dazu schreiben?

Wahrscheinlich würde ich alles pingelig umgraben/ausbaggern und danach extra noch durch ein Sieb werfen. Siehe Beitrag von Kathrin.
Und dann anstatt der Schale eine Betonschale fertigen/gießen und diese mit Folie auskleiden.
Da das preislich aber überhaupt nicht zusammen passt, würde ich an Deiner Stelle nach der Umgrab-/Siebaktion einfach nur die Schale setzen und beten. 


Gruß Carsten

Edit:  Siehe auch hier.


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde auf der Sohle der Grube eine 10 cm Schicht Beton legen und darauf 10 cm Sand und dann erst die Teichwanne


----------



## audimike (26. Nov. 2018)

Hi Carsten und  Dietmar, ok  sehr  hilfreiche Antworten,- muss ich  abwägen wie ich vorgehe,- aber es handelt sich bei mir hier nicht um  eine Bambus verseuchte Zone,-  dass ist  der grösste Dreck den man sich setzen kann. Es ist __ Schilf,- Schilffrohr ein Deutsche Pflanze  kenn jetzt nicht den botanischen Namen. Vl. finde ich noch ein pic als der Teich noch etwas lebte. auf  dem 2ten pic  auf der linken Seite war eine  Weide (Weidenstrauch). die habe ich gekappt,- dass man arbeiten kann. Also so ein Betonfundament zu erstellen  wäre ich schon autark in der Lage . Muss ich mal abwägen. Wenn ich dann ausräume und es kommen noch Tiere zum Vorschein ist es ratsam sie in Botiche zu legen und aufzuheben für den neuen Teich? ....


----------



## audimike (26. Nov. 2018)

jetzt habe ich noch ein pic gefunden als  der Teich noch  einigermaßen Wasser hatte ..................


----------



## DbSam (26. Nov. 2018)

Moin Mike,

... __ Schilfrohr als Jungpflanze, wenn ich das Bild richtig deute. So viel wie möglich davon ausbuddeln. 
Deiner Teichschale kann das Zeugs nichts anhaben.

Eine Bodenplatte allein bringt nichts, das wäre Quatsch. Wer soll denn den Rhizomen oder der Baumwurzel sagen, dass diese bitteschön unter der Platte entlangwachsen sollen?
Also wenn überhaupt, dann müsstest Du wie oben geschrieben eine Vollwanne gießen/bauen. 
Diese verhält sich aber zum __ Schilf wie Kanonen zu Spatzen.

Bezüglich Baumwurzel: 
Da sollte man sich nicht täuschen, solch ein kleines 'Betonkunstwerk' kann im Laufe der Zeit durch eine Wurzel durchaus spielerisch angehoben werden. 
Also kannst Du Dir diese Arbeit ersparen und bei einem normalen, festen und tragfähigen Boden die Teichschale ganz normal setzen.

Gefundene Tiere sollten natürlich für eine Übersiedlung gerettet werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Nov. 2018)

audimike schrieb:


> - aber es handelt sich bei mir hier nicht um  eine Bambus verseuchte Zone,-  dass ist  der grösste Dreck den man sich setzen kann. Es ist __ Schilf,- Schilffrohr ein Deutsche Pflanze  kenn jetzt nicht den botanischen Namen.



Das spielt keine Rolle – Schilf verhält sich in Sachen Rhizome ganz genauso wie viele Bambusarten! Schilf mag einheimisch sein, dennoch verbreitet es sich massiv und schnell über Rhozome. Schilf sollte man deswegen ebenfalls niemals ohne Rhozomsperre pflanzen – und die Sperre regelmäßig kontrollieren. Glaub mir, ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe!


----------



## audimike (1. Dez. 2018)




----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2018)

GFK-Becken rein, fertsch.
Dann hast Du Zeit für Deine Rhizome ...  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Die Fragen die da wären:
- Wohin entwässert der Teich?
- Wie wird der bepflanzt?
- etc. pp.


----------



## audimike (1. Dez. 2018)

Na   carsten  ja so einfach ist es nicht,- jetzt ward erstmal die Vorhut getan. Jetzt muss ich noch die Ränder abräumen,- da liegen auch noch Steine,- dann bleibt noch die Kuhle die geht nochmals 60cm in die Tiefe und da muss ich genau aufpassen,- wenn ich das Grünzeug ausmiste nach Larfen , Wasserschnecken ,Molchen u. a Tieren. Wann ich das mach weiss ich nicht, an Weihnachten  in 2 Wochen fahre ich Nach Hause zu meinen Parents  da bin ich dann mind. 3 Wochen weg  und wenn die Tiere dann in nem Bottich im Keller wohnen mussen ohne Essen ist doch nicht gut?

Wie ich das mit dem Überlauf handhabe weiss ich nicht genau,- mir schwebt vor noch eine    Sumpf -Pflanzenzone zu schaffen ausserhalb der  Teichschale also wenn das H2o über die Teichwanne rausläuft. ....
Der alte Teich hat über ein abfluss Rohr entwässert ,war aber nur einmal der Fall, muss noch ein pic davon schiessen. also in der Kuhle ist noch eine Seerose die  lebt noch ,werde ich Bergen,  an den Randzonen der Teichschale kommen Irispflanzen ,__ Froschlöffel,Sumpfdotterplume. die Weide werde ich Ausgraben und durch eine kleinere Pflanze ersetzten -rechts ist noch eine Rosa Canina ,- die werde ich auf Stock schneiden nur um besser hantieren zu können..
Richtig ausgraben und die Schale einpassen , wird erst nächstes Jahr  über die Bühne gehn................


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2018)

Na ja, irgendwie kommt der Winter. 

Ich weiß nicht wann Du das Wasser abgelassen hast. Hier in meiner Gegend, da wäre der Schlamm-/Pflanzenbatzen in den letzten Tagen bei -9°C schon durchgefroren gewesen und die zu rettenden Tierchen wären ...

Wenn Du die Tiere retten willst, dann besorge Dir ein paar Bottiche, lagere die Tiere mit einem Großteil des Schlamm-/Pflanzenbatzens um und stelle die Bottiche dann sehr kühl, aber ohne Frost. Im Regelfall sollte da niemand verhungern. Dies solltest Du, je nach Lage/Region, eigentlich zeitnah erledigen.

Falls es noch geht und die undichte Stelle weiter oben ist, dann lass wieder Wasser einlaufen und mach im Frühjahr weiter. Ist einfacher ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## audimike (5. Dez. 2018)

Hi Karsten hier  siehst du nun den Ablauf, dazu habe ich einfach  einen Durchbruch   durch das Betonfundament gemacht und den Überlauf   mit einem 50er HT Rohr geregelt.
Sollte es wirklich mal stark regnen  und die Wanne und meine geplante Sumpfzone überfluten wäre immer noch der Gulliablauf vorhanden.......
Mal was anderes ich plane evtl im Teich  genau  ein Paar  astacus astacus einzusetzen. Worauf muss ich achten?
Evtl. Habitat könnte ich dann beim ausgestalten  Teichwanne gleich  machen.  Aber wo bekomme ich die unter Naturschutz stehnde Krebse her? Ich will nur eine heimische autochtone  Art  Stein,- oder __ Edelkrebs   keine Amis oder dergleichen .......


----------



## audimike (19. Mai 2019)




----------



## audimike (19. Mai 2019)

Hi Carsten, mal nen Update von mir  soe siehts gerade aus ,- 2 ''__ Frösche''    wohnen schon drin................


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich die ganzen groben Kiesel (Schmutzfallen) sehe dann denke ich nur raus damit.
Ich hätte Lehmsand genommen.


----------



## audimike (26. Mai 2019)

Hi Tattoabs,- den habe iich schon wieder draussen und durch feineren Kies ersetzt,- später kommt mal wieder nen Update mit pics  mfg mike


----------



## DbSam (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mike,

was hast Du denn nun mit Deinen ganzen Schilfpflanzen gemacht, gejätet?
Die Folie hast Du herausgerissen und die Schale 'eingepflanzt'? - Da hättest Du doch aber den Überlauf nicht gebraucht ...
Stehe im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (26. Mai 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen groben Kiesel (Schmutzfallen) sehe dann denke ich nur raus damit.
> Ich hätte Lehmsand genommen.


Kann ich nur zustimmen, den Fehler hab ich auch gemacht. Selbst bei feinem Kies sammelt sich sehr schnell viel Schmodder an, wenn der Kies nicht ordentlich durchspült wird.
Habe jetzt alles durch Sand ersetzt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## audimike (27. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> was hast Du denn nun mit Deinen ganzen Schilfpflanzen gemacht, gejätet?
> Die Folie hast Du herausgerissen und die Schale 'eingepflanzt'? - Da hättest Du doch aber den Überlauf nicht gebraucht ...
> ...


Hi Carsten SC,-   die Schilfplanzen wurden  alle rausgerissen so gut es ging,- da wachsen aber immer welche nach   die Wanne dann reingesetzt und angefüllt.    die restliche Folie habe ich so belassen und einfach zur Wanne hin hoch geschlagen  und mit Kies angefüllt . Der Ablauf war ja schon vorher vorhanden,- wird jetzt aber nicht mehtr benötigt. weiter vorne kommen Pflanzen rein >__ Iris das   Ganze dient dann als Feuchtzone. Kann dann obtional das Regenablaufrohr in den Teich leiten oder  ausserhalb.  Momentan kann ich innen keine Arbeiten mehr tätigen . 
Wurde gerade fertig als es so heftig regnete letzte Woche . Wanne ist voll und unten ist der feinere Kies drin ,- wird schwer den wieder rausholen und durch feinen Sand ersetzten.
Nach einer Dekade muss ohnehin geräumt werden und der Schlamm raus.
Ich warte jetzt noch auf ein paar Pflanzen und __ Schnecken. Momentan  ist das Wasser arg grün wegen den Algen.Dann schiesse ich wieder ein paar pics vor den Pfingtsferien........


----------



## audimike (28. Mai 2019)

Hi Carsten  SC  so sieht es interims aus ,- die kleinen __ Frösche fühlen sich schon sehr wohl


----------

